# Craftsman plunge attachment



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER PLUNGE ATTACHMENT? 

MODEL # : 335.25500

I'm wondering if I can use it to convert my fixed-base 1hp Sears 315.17480 relic to a plunger on the cheap.

Or is it a red herring.
Can't find any actual description, specs or review of it (just a picture).

Anyone tried one of these?

Thanks,
-W4F


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to take a hard look at the T4 router..

Trend T4 Variable Speed 1.1 hp Plunge Router

Craftsman Plunge Router Attachment

========



Wood4fun said:


> Is anyone familiar with the SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER PLUNGE ATTACHMENT?
> 
> MODEL # : 335.25500
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Milt,

It appears to me as though your existing router is a "full-sized" unit and the plunge unit appears far too small in diameter. An email to sears parts would clarify that. That said, if I were you and wanted a small plunge router I'd look at BJ's suggestion for the Trend. If you do much routing you'll see the advantage of having more than one router. It's an incredibly versatile tool and even more so when you can have different motors set up with different bit settings at the same time.


----------



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the helpful replies.

I was looking at a different Sears plunge adapter (older on ebay), which looked to me like it might use the Sears motor rather than a dremel, but I'm not sure and I can't find any info on it. (I can't post links yet, but on ebay search on "SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER PLUNGE ATTACHMENT") The current product Bob linked is certainly a dremel plunger.

The Trend looks versatile and well thought out. And two routers are certainly better than one. Now I'm debating between the Trend and some old full-sized plunge routers, used, for less $.

-W4F


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Now I see what your after

SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER PLUNGE ATTACHMENT 335.25500 - eBay (item 200408593960 end time Dec-20-09 16:23:32 PST)

That's 40.oo with a little bit more you can get a New combo kit from sears for a 100.oo bucks,than comes with plunge base and standard base with many extra items in the kit.. with some luck you can still get it for 80.oo bucks on sale

I'm sorry I push this kit all the time. it's a great deal I now have 5 of them  can't have to many routers  it's a Jay Leno/Norm A. thing but for routers,drive a nice clean one every day.. 
=====


----------

